# clomid and ovulation date



## anns

Can any one tell when will I ovulate . I am in cd9,took clomid from cd 2 to cd 6. please share your clomid experience


----------



## jacky24

I was on Clomid 50mg one month no ovulation :witch: showed on CD70, then Clomid 100mg for 3months no OVULATION.. so no luck with clomid for me, but my gyni told me and OH to Bding from CD12 to CD18 in a normal 28 day cycle so anything between those unless your cycle is longer.. 

Good luck as after 2weeks treatment with homeopath i am now OVULATING for my third month in a row and i have normal 28/29 day cycles...:hug::hug::hug:

But i know of alot of ladies that conceived on clomid..:hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Anns

I take clomid cd2 - 6 and always ovulate on cd14!! Good luck with it!! 
If you fancy temp charting then it might show you when you ovulate!

Good luck - Hope it goes well!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aevenstar

First cycle was CD15 - lasted 29 days, this one's been CD21 (after early m/c from first cycle) and fingers crossed it lasts about 9 months!

Mine was taken CD2-6 as well - think that makes sure you've more follicles, whereas taking it later produces fewer but stronger. Might try it that way if no joy this time after all. 

Good luck! :hug:


----------



## CurlySue

Took it CD2 to 6, ovulated CD13


----------



## honey08

yeh i wud defo recommend charting ....apprentley though not on the days of af and days u take the clomid as this make ur temp irratitc,after then is fine i think...and u can pinpiont O :) try fertilityfreind for charting...its grt:)


----------



## JASMAK

My DR said that if it works it should be within 5 days of taking the drug, however, I already ovulate, so I took it for different reasons than to induce ovulation.


----------



## NeyNey

Definitely charting helps. I was on clomid from days 2 - 6 and O'd (when I did actually O) around cd16....now I'm on clomid from days 5-9, so we will see..if AF ever arrives that is lol


----------



## aflight84

i'm on my first cycle and took 50mg days 2-6 currently on cd12 and hoping FF is wrong as it thinks i O'd on cd8 - started getting cramps this morning so hoping that's a good thing.
I'll keep you posted. 
Are you booked in for your CD21 tests?


----------



## docmaggoo

I took clomid 50mg on days 2-6 for PCOS (didn't ovulate at all). Dr said would ovulate some time between days 11-18. I got really bad cramp on one side on days 13/14.... must have been the ovulating as it worked 1st cycle.
Make sure you get your day21 progesterone checked to see if you did ovulate. Level over 20 means you did... then its just a case of waiting...
GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

